# Devils Lake Ice Fishing Report 1/5



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

After a hot start to perch fishing the action has slowed a bit. But walleye 
and pike fishing remain quite good. Anglers doing better on perch are 
reporting they?re having to move around quite a bit to find smaller more active 
schools. The better areas for perch have been 30-40ft of water in Creel Bay 
and the area from Camp Grafton to the Towers. Hali?s, genz worms, frostee 
spoons, forage minnows, and jigging raps tipped with wax worms, minnows, or 
minnow heads have been working the best. Walleye fishing continues to be quite 
good with angler reporting fish in most parts of the lake. The best bite times 
has been the early morning and evening hours. The better areas have been areas 
with rocky structure. Some of these places include the north end of Six Mile 
Bay, Doc Hagens, any of the humps in the Flats, the Ft. Totten/Cactus Point 
area, Concrete Bay, Mission Bay, the Stromme Addition area, and Black Tiger 
Bay. In these areas anglers are using jigging raps, sonars, buckshot rattle 
spoons, chubby darters, or nils. Pike fishing continues to be good in the 
north end of Six Mile and Creel Bays, Lake Irvin, & Sweetwater/Morrison lakes. 
Smelt or herring with tip-ups continues to work the best. Last week we 
received a fair amount of snow, but warm temps this week have melted and shrunk 
it down to just a few inches allowing travel on most parts of the lake. Ice 
conditions are from 12?-16? in most areas. Enough to drive on, but if you plan 
to explore you?d be best using and atv or snowmobile. Good Luck & Good Fishing.


----------

